# 5 year gas system inspection !



## Crab eater (Sep 13, 2013)

Just a quick question - in case we've been ripped off, but I don't think so ....
We had a team of guys turn up at our Villa this afternoon to check our gas system - pipes, valves, connectors, boiler, etc in connection with Repsol who supply our bottled gas. In the end we had to buy two new valves and pay for a five year conformance certificate. The cost €190. 
Does this seem reasonable ? We've only been out here 8 months, so not sure if this OK, or not !


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Crab eater said:


> Just a quick question - in case we've been ripped off, but I don't think so ....
> We had a team of guys turn up at our Villa this afternoon to check our gas system - pipes, valves, connectors, boiler, etc in connection with Repsol who supply our bottled gas. In the end we had to buy two new valves and pay for a five year conformance certificate. The cost €190.
> Does this seem reasonable ? We've only been out here 8 months, so not sure if this OK, or not !


The last inspection we had, approximately 3 years ago, cost €50 - but my OH had already checked the expiry dates on all the tubes and regulators and replaced them where necessary, in advance. The tubing is very cheap to buy, available from all ferreterias, and the regulators aren't too bad either. I suspect you paid rather more than cost price for those items, plus the labour charges of course, but I've heard of people being "scammed" by the bogus gas inspectors for much more than you paid.

I don't know whether the people who called on you were genuine or not, they are not supposed to just turn up without a prior appointment, and it's very common for the conmen to show authentic looking ID associating them with Repsol. In our case, the inspector who came to inspect the house when we first took out our gas contract left a card in our postbox asking us to contact him as a re-inspection was due (which it was) and we knew it was the same firm so was genuine.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

We get notification before the inspection is due, one of the reasons being to make sure you're in and also to make sure you have the money ready.
I think if you do things yourself you're still supposed to get it inspected. If there's any problem (leaks, god forbid an explosion) I wouldn't have thought the gas company would be held responsible.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm afraid you've been scammed. I happens a lot around here and they usually know when someone is new to the area. No reputable gas company, such as Repsol or Cepsa will just turn up. They will always write to you firs to get your permission. And that is also the law... Our neighbour was scammed two years ago and they charged her €512. After several months of arguing and finally the threat of denouncing she got her money back. They visited me and I told them I was calling the police - they got in their car and scarpered. My parents were done for €190 a few months after they moved over here.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I think if you do things yourself you're still supposed to get it inspected. If there's any problem (leaks, god forbid an explosion) I wouldn't have thought the gas company would be held responsible.


Yes, absolutely. The gas inspector passed everything my OH had done both in the original installation (he ran piping through an external wall so that we wouldn't have to have one of those large, clunky cookers with a cupboard for the gas bottle) and in replacing the tubing, etc. He is, however, a qualified plumber and gas fitter.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

They tried it on here, I don't have gas.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Crab eater said:


> Just a quick question - in case we've been ripped off, but I don't think so ....
> We had a team of guys turn up at our Villa this afternoon to check our gas system - pipes, valves, connectors, boiler, etc in connection with Repsol who supply our bottled gas. In the end we had to buy two new valves and pay for a five year conformance certificate. The cost €190.
> Does this seem reasonable ? We've only been out here 8 months, so not sure if this OK, or not !


The next time call the police or the gas company .


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

mickbcn said:


> The next time call the police or the gas company .


Many of these are actually gas inspectors, so they are not doing anything illegal. Morally they are wrong with their extortionate charges.If you let them into your property, the police can do nothing. Having high walls an locked gates is to be recommended! If however, they say that are from Repsol, when they are not , then it is fraudulent. 
I would think that Gas inspectors would be responsible; if not, why have the requirement to have the inspection?
Our inspection last year was 60 euros . We replaced the tubing ourselves. The one before required work to be done because of new regulations.
This time, we had to have a vented panel put in the door.
The OP was well and truly scammed.
I have heard of others paying out 400 euros for the inspection.
Perhaps it is time for these inspections to be regulated, and the government to set a cap on it, to prevent vulnerable people being targeted


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

This scam has been going on for years and none of them are bona fide gas inspectors. It is illegal and many of them do get arrested and sent to prison. None of the reputable gas companies operate like this. And the bigger problem is that the work they carry out for extortionate fees are not regulated and are often dangerous. They usually replace regulators and pipes, nothing else and most often when nothing really needs to be done. I know of someone who was charged €350 for a new regulator.


----------



## Crab eater (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback.
It would seem we've probably been "done like a kipper" !
Wiser for the next one that's sure to come along .....


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

I had a couple of guys 'working' my road. 

One put a small cut in the rubber pipe to my gas bottle. It was because he made such promotion of trying to turn his back to me so I could not see what he was doing, that I was suspicious. When he pointed out the cut (it was a new tube which I had fitted a week before) I asked him to open his clenched hand (to see the knife which had clearly used) he refused and left.

I called the National police who came and inspected the papers of the two men. They were genuine but they were 'finding faults which were not there' and then charging exorbitant amounts to fix them.

I called the National police who came and inspected their papers. They were genuine employees of a company which was licensed to carry out inspections.

The police explained that if they called to 'offer a service' which was accepted, then they could make 'their charge' for the work. There is no control on what they can charge.

If Reposol want to make an inspection, I am assured by them that they will write first.

Now when I get an 'inspector' calling I just say I do not have any gas appliances. It's the easiest and quickest way to get rid of them. 

No 'gas inspector' has the right to enter your premises without an invite.


PS Wish I could find a similar ploy which would work for Jehovah Witness' !!!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

larryzx;471298
PS Wish I could find a similar ploy which would work for Jehovah Witness' !!![/QUOTE said:


> Having a Blood Donor sticker in the window always worked for us in the UK - seriously!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I simply say to JWs and Morons - sorry Mormons - Don't bring your problems to me....


----------

